# Most popular Nokia 3310 ringtones on guitar!



## lokasz (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everyone!

i'm Lukasz and i'm polish guitarist. Last time i recrded a new video on youtube.
It's a video about nokia 3310 ringtones. I played 11 most popular ringing sounds on guitar.

http://youtu.be/pX_Tx8fn7yI?list=UUvEcKhR7_duzq8NqzzinkiA

What are you think about it?
I hope you like it!









Greatings from Poland!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What do I think about it? I think you did a great job. You play very well IMO.

And welcome to GC!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Greetings from Canada and welcome to the forum!

I enjoyed your playing very much...thanks for the link.

Where are you located in Poland? 
I have visited your wonderful country three times to see my wife's family.

cheers..... Na Zdrowie

Dave


----------



## lokasz (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for your opinions! It's really important for me. 

greco oh, nice to meet you! - i'm living in Cracow now. The most beautiful place in Poland! 

lokasz


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lokasz said:


> i'm living in Cracow now. The most beautiful place in Poland!
> lokasz


I agree! I spent several days in Cracow. 

Made friends with him/her:










My wife did a post graduate degree here:











Cheers

Dave


----------



## lokasz (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, nice! The World is small I think! ) 

I live near to Wawel's dragon! (first picture) 

Maybe someday i will be in Canada? I know this country only from movies...
Cheers!
Lokasz


----------

